# New Granberg Winch



## andy at clover (Apr 30, 2018)

Granberg has a "new" Milling Winch.
It's $99 which is more than one needs to pay if you can modify one from ebay/amazon/trailer world.
Although, it comes ready to use and is a pretty nice low profile package that looks super well made.... It looks worthy of a C-note.
I ordered one and will report here when it arrives.
Check out the lever arm anchor they came up with (included in the price).
Here is the link to the order page.
https://granberg.com/product/alaskan-winch/


----------



## SeMoTony (May 1, 2018)

andy at clover said:


> Granberg has a "new" Milling Winch.
> It's $99 which is more than one needs to pay if you can modify one from ebay/amazon/trailer world.
> Although, it comes ready to use and is a pretty nice low profile package that looks super well made.... It looks worthy of a C-note.
> I ordered one and will report here when it arrives.
> ...


The anchor points are higher than I wood place them. May work better than I think but I wood anchor the line at the bottom of the upright posts just above the clamps for the bar. As close to the chain on the cutting end and with a "bow" of some sort level with the slice with pulleys to minimize drag on the end of the log.
But that's just my first impression and what I remember about a CS miller from many years ago who smoked a pipe at the tail end of the cut. He had remote throttle control and was away from the heat and exhaust til the last foot or so of the cut.
Mill safe and enjoy


----------



## andy at clover (May 1, 2018)

Good points Tony.
The implementation can be improved over their photo.
I liked the look of the hardware as fa as quality appearance.
The winch itself Seems more low profile and tightly built than a trailer winch.
We’ll see..


----------



## andy at clover (May 12, 2018)

So... the package arrived yesterday. They take their time there at Granberg !

Is it worth $100...Maybe (winces).
It's nice and low profile but un-geared which may or may not be a disadvantage.
Won't get to try it for a week or so.

Typical Granberg packaging... organized.






Bbq lighter for scale.





CNC machined block. Pretty tidy.


----------



## BobL (May 12, 2018)

I also wonder about the value. 
A lightweight boat winch costs ~$20 and a lightweight electric can be had for under $100.


----------



## andy at clover (Jun 22, 2018)

An update here.
During the very first use, the winch itself became complete bound up.
After Humming and Hawing a bit, Granberg admitted they had an issue with this early batch of winches.... a failure.
They came up with a solution and sent out a new winch body/spool along with a return label and 10% voucher.
I have yet to try the replacement.

Being an early adopter is almost always asking for trouble.
You would think such a uniformly simple device would be able to avoid "teething"....not so this time.

Additionally, While waiting on Granberg. I ordered a 800lb trailer winch from ebay for $20.
They seller did such a poor job packaging.. the handle and retaining nut were lost from the smashed and ripped box during shipping.
The seller recomends I replace the parts myself and send him a bill for re-imbursement (all in a hybrid english communication).


So all in all I'm losing on winches lol


----------



## BobL (Jun 22, 2018)

andy at clover said:


> So all in all I'm losing on winches lol



Psst, . . . . . . . . put your $$ into a kangaroo jack and slope the log, it takes a couple of more minutes to set up at the start of the log but you only have set up once per log and its downhill from thereon.


----------



## andy at clover (Jun 23, 2018)

Tried to google Kangaroo jack...... after 10 pages of this guy ... I give up... is it just a sort of peavey ?


----------



## Tim_10 (Jun 23, 2018)

LogLifterII
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh....php?threads/LogLifterII.121422/&share_type=t


----------



## BobL (Jun 23, 2018)

Sorry - also called a Hi-lift jack.


----------



## andy at clover (Jun 23, 2018)

I have a log lifter......It's not that kind of log 
CSM for scale. Milling smaller logs today.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jul 1, 2018)

If that log mills anything like my Dawn Redwood did it's a dream. It milled so fast and smooth I had a hard time keeping up with the mill. I got 20 plus 12/4 boards from 3 logs without a touch up to the chain. I was moving to a 4th log, nice size Blue Spruce, and was using 3 inch deck screws to anchor my guide board. I got a few inches into the log and the mill stopped. In my brand new box of 3" deck screws, was one 3 1/2" screw. Wiped out my chain. But the Redwood was the most fun I ever had with the mill.


----------



## Marshy (Aug 7, 2018)

Any updates on the new winch? I would like to get a winch on my rig but the $100 for the granberg one isn't very attractive. Got any pictures of the new one?


----------



## andy at clover (Aug 9, 2018)

Marshy said:


> Any updates on the new winch? I would like to get a winch on my rig but the $100 for the granberg one isn't very attractive. Got any pictures of the new one?



Only used it twice since Grandberg replaced the faulty original one.

I would not it buy it again if that says anything.
It feels flimsy and rough to crank. Should definetly have a toothed spool to create more positive feedback to the crank.
It looks nice


----------



## Marshy (Aug 9, 2018)

Guess I'll find the cheapest light duty which I can and adapt that. I have a panther so it's going to take some fab work no matter what.


----------



## chilipeppermaniac (Aug 10, 2018)

rarefish383 said:


> If that log mills anything like my Dawn Redwood did it's a dream. It milled so fast and smooth I had a hard time keeping up with the mill. I got 20 plus 12/4 boards from 3 logs without a touch up to the chain. I was moving to a 4th log, nice size Blue Spruce, and was using 3 inch deck screws to anchor my guide board. I got a few inches into the log and the mill stopped. In my brand new box of 3" deck screws, was one 3 1/2" screw. Wiped out my chain. But the Redwood was the most fun I ever had with the mill.



Oh No, Rarefish. That sucks about the screw in the chain situation. Bet that Dawn redwood made some really nice wood too.


----------



## rarefish383 (Aug 10, 2018)

After 50 years of running chainsaws, a piece of metal in a tree is nothing new. Only bad part is I put it there, and I hand file. The Dawn Redwood is very pretty. People keep asking if it's cedar. It's not as dark red and not that strong Cedar smell. Here's a mantle we made from one piece.


----------



## andy at clover (Aug 10, 2018)

Nice looking piece there Joe ^^^


----------



## chilipeppermaniac (Aug 10, 2018)

Joe. My neighbor has a Dawn redwood, as does my buddy in Perry Hall. 2 very tall conical specimens. I know how metal in wood n chains go, that's why I said it stunk about that screw. As a carpenter, I am often cognizant of how deep I can go before my fasteners go thru materials to possibly ruin good stuff n cost big bucks.


----------

